# I don't know what I want



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

So here's the deal: I currently have two 5 gallon tanks. One houses a male one houses a female. I have the best of both worlds but I want more. Here is their set-up:








I intend to get another shelf identical in size to the one they are currently on. It measures 31 inches long and 15.5 inches deep. I will place it on either the right or left side of the current one. 

Here is my dilemma: I don't know what I want! I'd love a 20 gallon long but I don't know if I can swing it. My husband BARELY agreed to another tank and he thinks I'm getting a 10 gallon lol. I really should be choosing between a 10 or 15 gallon. I kind of want to do Low tech planted. So low light plants. I don't think I could handle a NPT because I like things neat and tidy and still want decorations. I can't decide whether I want a community of small fish, a sorority of girls or if I want to divide and do another male and female. 

I really need to over think this because this is the last tank I will be able to have for a couple years without my husband leaving me XD

Give me your creativity!!!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Jexx said:


> I really need to over think this because this is the last tank I will be able to have for a couple years without my husband leaving me XD


Look at my signature and you will see I understand! LOL

We all constantly want more of these guys. I firmly think if they could be housed together most people would just keep bettas and nothing else. I dream of being able to fill my 75 gallon with nothing but bettas, but alas, it can never be. :-(

I am wanting to do a sorrority tank also. I have a 29 gallon that would be wonderful. (if my wife ever relents) IMO the two tanks you have with each a male, then a tank full of females next to it would make an awesome display! mg:


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a 30 Gal sorority, it looks amazing and i love watching the females swim together. i also started adding in other fish to make it a community. 

You could have a 10 gal sorority or community but in my opinion i feel like thats a little small. Although i know plenty of people have had success with that size. i say getting a 15 gal tank. add in 5-6 females and maybe another small school of fish that will be cooperative. 

just a few quick tips though- if you do a sorority, add all the females at the same time, have lots of hiding places to reduce stress and fighting, and remember that the first few days there will be some fighting to establish a rank structure, its normal. also don't confuse fighting with playing. 

if your making a community remember that some fish cant be with bettas, nothing thats too nippy, has to like tropical temp water, and shouldn't be too bright or colorful or else it will provoke a fight. 

Good luck


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a feeling the 15 would be a better choice. I like the idea of two 5 gallon male tanks and one 15 gallon sorority but my concern is, the current female I have has always been in her own 5 gallon since 12 weeks old. She is now 5 months old. Would it be wise to place her with other females?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Also how would wag swordtails fair with bettas?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

waterdog said:


> Look at my signature and you will see I understand! LOL


Hahaha ahh it would be a paradise to not have to choose between betta and spouse XD


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

As long as you take her out, and put her into the 15 gal tank (with similiar water parameters) with all the other females at the same time. she should do fine. it will be a little stressful at first and fight for a bit but everything will balance out, just keep an eye on the tank for the first few days


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Shouldn't be a problem as she will be going into a new enviroment just like the others. Just make sure you add them all at the same time so no one establishes a territory first.

I'll defer the swordtail question to others as all I put with a betta is cory cats!


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

Im not too sure about wag swordtails, i am planning on Cherry barbs,pygmy cories, X ray tetras,Bloodfin tetras, Rasbora Brigittae, Black neon tetras, you could also add in ghost shrimp or snails too. 

each fish has different preferences though, some like large schools, some do well in small schools. some need a minimum of 10-15 gal so just do the research before picking a fish. (pygmy or albino cories are good tank cleaners. you could have 2 or 3 of them in a 15 gal with 5 female bettas and then 5 other fish.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the idea of a 15-20G sorority and put a new male in the empty 5 once the female is part of the girl tank.

I have 11 girls in my 36G, and it's a fun tank!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Gentlemen! Your knowledge is greatly appreciated.



waterdog said:


> I'll defer the swordtail question to others as all I put with a betta is cory cats!


Tell me about the relationship between the Betta and the Cory Cat


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Tell me about the relationship between the Betta and the Cory Cat


Uneaten food falls to the bottom of the tank. Cory cats eat it, thus keeping it from decomposing and adding excess undesirable toxins to the water.

I have cories and loaches as my gravelkeepers, they are great. 

Now I can tell you that the relationship between them and my feline cats is one of fascination/I want to catch you/I'll try to jump headfirst into the glass side of the tank to get you, which is highly amusing in its own right. Big cat, but he can't budge 36G.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

jibruno said:


> each fish has different preferences though, some like large schools, some do well in small schools. some need a minimum of 10-15 gal so just do the research before picking a fish. (pygmy or albino cories are good tank cleaners. you could have 2 or 3 of them in a 15 gal with 5 female bettas and then 5 other fish.


that sounds ideal. I like the idea of a couple cleaner uppers.



Shadyr said:


> I like the idea of a 15-20G sorority and put a new male in the empty 5 once the female is part of the girl tank.
> 
> I have 11 girls in my 36G, and it's a fun tank!


ahhhh This sounds fantastic! Am liking this idea more and more


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> Now I can tell you that the relationship between them and my feline cats is one of fascination/I want to catch you/I'll try to jump headfirst into the glass side of the tank to get you, which is highly amusing in its own right. Big cat, but he can't budge 36G.


ROTFL Thats hilarious!! I mean poor cat...haha


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Swordtails get too big for a ten or fifteen. You could potentially consider them in a 20. 

When choosing, make sure you pick a fish that will be happy in your water. If you have harder, alkaline water, livebearers will be happier, for instance, but in soft acidic water, tetras, loaches or cories will do better.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Swordtails get too big for a ten or fifteen. You could potentially consider them in a 20.
> 
> When choosing, make sure you pick a fish that will be happy in your water. If you have harder, alkaline water, livebearers will be happier, for instance, but in soft acidic water, tetras, loaches or cories will do better.


I have hard water with a ph of 7.6-7.8. What do you recommend? Thats a shame about the sword tails. I really like the look of the female wag sword tail


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

they sell things to change ph levels, you could change it to make it more ideal for your bettas and tank mates. if you have crown tails, the hard water could cause their fins to curl


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Thank you Gentlemen!


 Gentlemen???? Who walked in????????????? :shock:




Jexx said:


> Tell me about the relationship between the Betta and the Cory Cat


If there is one fish that is not only useful but also gets along with everybody, it's the cory cat. Corys basically keep to themselves and don't bother (or maybe don't care) anyone else. They earn their keep by eating leftover food on the bottom. They are fun to watch as they make dashes to the surface and gulp air then race back to the bottom.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Now, lets say I lower my ph, soften the water a little and get some Cories to go with the Bettas. What if no food ever falls to the bottom? What to the Cory cats eat then? My current bettas let no food go to waste. 

How would red Platies do with bettas?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

waterdog said:


> Gentlemen???? Who walked in????????????? :shock:


errrrr... you and jibruno are not men?


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

im not sure about red platties, when you have a sorority, you will generally be feeding the bettas more because there are more of them. some food will eventually fall. But if for some reason you dont think theyre eating enough you could get them special food. they will eat anything though


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

Jexx said:


> errrrr... you and jibruno are not men?


i dont know about waterdog, but i sure am a man haha


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you do go with the somewhat larger tank, you could consider tetras. My Sorority/Community tank has a flock of 11 tetras too - 7 neon and 4 glowline. I remembered tetras from my teenage years tank as being pretty tiny. I think these guys like the big tank, some of them are nearing the length of my betta girls. 

The biggest things on tetras...they are very sensitive to water chemistry, and due to being kept in big swarms in fishstores, are common vectors to get an ich outbreak in your tank. After I added my flock, I did indeed get an ich invasion. I treated the whole tank with OTC ich medicine and all the tetras made it.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

Jexx said:


> Now, lets say I lower my ph, soften the water a little and get some Cories to go with the Bettas. What if no food ever falls to the bottom? What to the Cory cats eat then? My current bettas let no food go to waste.
> 
> How would red Platies do with bettas?


here is some general info on the corycats

http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474981198863


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> If you do go with the somewhat larger tank, you could consider tetras. My Sorority/Community tank has a flock of 11 tetras too - 7 neon and 4 glowline. I remembered tetras from my teenage years tank as being pretty tiny. I think these guys like the big tank, some of them are nearing the length of my betta girls.
> 
> The biggest things on tetras...they are very sensitive to water chemistry, and due to being kept in big swarms in fishstores, are common vectors to get an ich outbreak in your tank. After I added my flock, I did indeed get an ich invasion. I treated the whole tank with OTC ich medicine and all the tetras made it.


Thats incredible that your tetras grew to be so large! congratulations!
I am not too fond of tetras.. I like the look of them in tanks belonging to others but have never felt a connection to them for my own tank. 

what other fish are in your tank?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

jibruno said:


> here is some general info on the corycats
> 
> http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474981198863


ahhh thank you Mr Jibruno ;-)


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Thats incredible that your tetras grew to be so large! congratulations!
> I am not too fond of tetras.. I like the look of them in tanks belonging to others but have never felt a connection to them for my own tank.
> 
> what other fish are in your tank?


11 betta girls (Petco and Petsmart mutts, crowntails and veiltails)
11 tetras (7 neon and 4 glowline)
2 threeline corydoras
2 golden dojo loaches (These are the cats' favorite, he is always trying to bite them through the tank sides)
1 sailfin bristlenose pleco

There's a couple pics of it early on in my aquariums tab. Cause at almost 3 months up and running, it's getting ancient, right?


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Jexx said:


> errrrr... you and jibruno are not men?





jibruno said:


> i dont know about waterdog, but i sure am a man haha


I was refering to the GENTLEMEN comment. I'm a cajun, not a gentleman. 
It was a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

waterdog said:


> I was refering to the GENTLEMEN comment. I'm a cajun, not a gentleman.
> It was a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha you better watch your words lest you leave uncomfortable impressions of yourself 

CAJUN you say! Is that right! My own daddy's family happens to be Acadian. I do believe we may share some cultural background


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

*Shadyr* your tank is beautiful! I love how tidy it is! But you must post some recent pics. 3 months is waaayyyyy ancient!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Jexx said:


> CAJUN you say! Is that right! My own daddy's family happens to be Acadian. I do believe we may share some cultural background


Your dad must be a great man if he's got the Acadian blood in him!!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

waterdog said:


> Your dad must be a great man if he's got the Acadian blood in him!!!


You got that right!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Jexx said:


> I have hard water with a ph of 7.6-7.8. What do you recommend? Thats a shame about the sword tails. I really like the look of the female wag sword tail


How do you feel about Endler's Livebearers? They would do quite well in your water.  They are stunningly beautiful, very peaceful and have always got on well with my sorority. Platys are another option that are similar to swordtails. If you have a tight-fitting lid and a betta unlikely to bother other fish, pygmy hatchetfish are another option.  



jibruno said:


> they sell things to change ph levels, you could change it to make it more ideal for your bettas and tank mates. if you have crown tails, the hard water could cause their fins to curl


 


Jexx said:


> Now, lets say I lower my ph, soften the water a little and get some Cories to go with the Bettas. What if no food ever falls to the bottom? What to the Cory cats eat then? My current bettas let no food go to waste.
> 
> How would red Platies do with bettas?


If it can possibly be avoided, it is best not to mess with water chemistry like that. You end up fighting a constant battle to keep levels stable, so if your pH and hardness aren't extreme, it's best just to find fish to suit it.  You could do it naturally, with peat moss or IAL, but it's still better to suit the fish to the water rather than trying to suit the water to the fish. 

Cories need to be fed in addition to the scavenging they do. They need a meat-based pellet with a decent amount of protein, not one with fillers like wheat and flour meal. If you leave them just to scavenge, you'll have very hungry cories.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I decided to do a sorority with low light plants in my new 10g. I absolutely love it. After watching the girls & all the different personalities I'm glad I decided on a sorority. I haven't had a group of girls for so long I forgot how much fun they are.

So of course, I'm going to say you should do a sorority, lol.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> How do you feel about Endler's Livebearers? They would do quite well in your water.  They are stunningly beautiful, very peaceful and have always got on well with my sorority. Platys are another option that are similar to swordtails. If you have a tight-fitting lid and a betta unlikely to bother other fish, pygmy hatchetfish are another option.


I haven't even considered them. Maybe I should look into them a bit more. I think Hatchetfish are a no-no for me. I already have one jumper and it drives me batty. :shock:



Bombalurina said:


> If it can possibly be avoided, it is best not to mess with water chemistry like that. You end up fighting a constant battle to keep levels stable, so if your pH and hardness aren't extreme, it's best just to find fish to suit it.  You could do it naturally, with peat moss or IAL, but it's still better to suit the fish to the water rather than trying to suit the water to the fish.


This sounds right to me. I'd prefer to not have to add a million things to the water at every change. So would Cories not be a good add then if I leave my water as it is?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> I decided to do a sorority with low light plants in my new 10g. I absolutely love it. After watching the girls & all the different personalities I'm glad I decided on a sorority. I haven't had a group of girls for so long I forgot how much fun they are.
> 
> So of course, I'm going to say you should do a sorority, lol.


:-D

What plants do you have in your 10 g? can you post a picture of it? How long have you had it? What would you say is the difficulty rating of the maintenance it requires?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Jexx said:


> I haven't even considered them. Maybe I should look into them a bit more. I think Hatchetfish are a no-no for me. I already have one jumper and it drives me batty. :shock:
> 
> This sounds right to me. I'd prefer to not have to add a million things to the water at every change. So would Cories not be a good add then if I leave my water as it is?


If you go for one of the rarer cories, no, but something that has been so commercially bred over the years, such as bronze or peppered cories, should actually work ok.  Because they have been captive bred for so long they are much more tolerant of a range of water conditions than wild-caught species. 

+1 on a sorority.  I have also had a planted sorority and loved it. So much colour and character in one tank!


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Jexx said:


> :-D
> 
> What plants do you have in your 10 g? can you post a picture of it? How long have you had it? What would you say is the difficulty rating of the maintenance it requires?


Java fern, Anubis, & Wisteria...although the wisteria they sell around here doesn't look anything like wisteria. I'm not sure what it is really. I have one huge silk plant by the filter & heater for major hiding spots for the girls too. I just got a new plant that I'm trying, but I forget what it's called. The privately owned local store said it should be fine in low light. I'll go take a pic for you now.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright so here is my idea so far based on all of your great feed back:
15-20 gallon tank. 
5 new females + Esmeralda my current female in a sorority
3 Common Cories
5 Platies or Endlers
Anubis, Java fern some floating plants. I like the idea of adding silk plants in there too to fill in space and add extra hiding spots. I'll also have 2 way caves and other decor.I need to learn about some more low light plants to add to my list because I do wish to have many in my tank.

Once Esmeralda is ok in the new sorority i'll put a new male in the free 5 gallon.

That will give me 8 Bettas in total!!! ^.^ OMG

I'll get the tank in another couple of weeks and start planting then. I don't want to add any fish until I know what I am doing with the plants. I am so exited!!!! I love planning tanks. I can't wait! Keep throwing ideas at me


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds great, if you need a place to buy good plants or anything like that you can try Aquabid.com its like ebay but only for fish supplies haha

good luck!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Do they have good prices? I've never used aquabid before. I've never used eBay either lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds gorgeous. Get at least 5 cories, though.  A 20gal will support it, and a 15 gal should cope if you plant it and filter it well. Especially if you go for Endlers rather than platies, as they are smaller and have a lower bioload. 

Either way, expect your livebearers to breed like crazy, so have a plan for the fry just in case the bettas don't act as population control! There's a chance they will (mine certainly have with my Endlers) but some fry may slip by them, especially if it is heavily planted. In a 15 gallon, I'd suggest just going for 3 platys/Endlers and getting all males - this will reduce the strain on the bioload and prevent millions of fry.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you  I think that sounds like a good idea. I have no desire to deal with unexpected fry lol. So, how about 6 female bettas (1 current and 5 new), 5 cories and 3 endlers or platies. Lets say I leave out the endlers or platies and just go with bettas and cories. What kind of cories can I get? Would the emerald ones be ok?


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay, I like your plan for the tank. I took a pic last night, but I have to use my old iPad right now & it doesn't let me upload pics anywhere. I can post the pic tomorrow at work or from my newer iPad when I get the charger I left at my parents house.

I forgot to add that I have some anacharis floating in there too.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> Yay, I like your plan for the tank. I took a pic last night, but I have to use my old iPad right now & it doesn't let me upload pics anywhere. I can post the pic tomorrow at work or from my newer iPad when I get the charger I left at my parents house.
> 
> I forgot to add that I have some anacharis floating in there too.


Yay! I can't wait to see it  I am so excited but also enjoying having this planning stage to obsess over


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

ok so I answered my own question about emerald cories. I have decided based on my research they would be too big for 15 gallon tank. I think I may also leave out the platies or endlers and just do Cories and Bettas. Can I do six of each?
Also here is my plant list (please correct or comment as needed: (2) Java fern, (4) anubis, (4) anacharis, possibly (2) wisteria. I think I will use Carib sea echo complete planted aquarium substrate with a sand cap. do i need the sand cap?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Six of each would be great.  

If you like variety, look into corydoras aenaus - you can get bronze, albino and green variants. Alternatively, sterbai, julii or peppered are all very attractive.  If you can, get your cories locally, or make sure they are tank-bred. 

Your plants list sounds nice - you could easily grab a bunch more, too.  For the plants you have, you don't need to spend out on eco-complete unless you plan to get some heavy root-feeders further down the line. Those plants all feed from the water column and only get minimal nutrients from the soil. The anubias and java fern won't even come into contact with the soil, as they generally get tied to stuff.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh yes I hope to get all of my fish locally. My other two Bettas were both local purchases. I hope to get the new females from a breeder. My goal is to find 5 young sisters who have always been together. I will look into the corydoras aenaus. Do I need 6 of the same color or can I get a couple of each? 
Also, since the eco complete is not necessary for the plants I have chosen, what should I place for substrate? Would Just sand be fine?


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Jexx said:


> Oh yes I hope to get all of my fish locally. My other two Bettas were both local purchases. I hope to get the new females from a breeder. My goal is to find 5 young sisters who have always been together. I will look into the corydoras aenaus. Do I need 6 of the same color or can I get a couple of each?
> Also, since the eco complete is not necessary for the plants I have chosen, what should I place for substrate? Would Just sand be fine?


I just use sand & it seems to be working fine. Planning an aquarium & decorating it is so much fun.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> I just use sand & it seems to be working fine. Planning an aquarium & decorating it is so much fun.


ahh fantastic! thats definitely a relief on my wallet ^.^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sand, dirt, gravel, whichever you like the look of. 

As long as all the cories are from the same species, it doesn't matter what colour morph you get.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Sand, dirt, gravel, whichever you like the look of.
> 
> As long as all the cories are from the same species, it doesn't matter what colour morph you get.


yayyy!!!! ahh maybe I'll have two of each


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

jexx, are you still deciding what to do with your tank?
you should just be like me and have a ton of 5, 10, and 30 gal tanks . That way you never have to make choices on what fish to add or to not add hahahaha


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

jibruno said:


> jexx, are you still deciding what to do with your tank?
> you should just be like me and have a ton of 5, 10, and 30 gal tanks . That way you never have to make choices on what fish to add or to not add hahahaha


I am still deciding. I think I know what I want but there is still so much to decide on. I would love to have a million tanks. If it was up to me I would line my walls with tanks with different fish in them  My husband hates my fish though so until my children are old enough to rally on my side (they are only 3) I'll have to stick with my two 5 gallons and a 15. I was gonna try for the 20 but I realized my shelf isn't deep enough for it


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, as promised here's the pic. The left side is covered by my giant silk plant & the rest are live plants. The right side is what they call wisteria in the stores around here. :roll: I haven't had an aquarium with plants for a long time, but I'm pretty sure it's not wisteria. I just decided to divide up the stalk (they were bunhed when I got them) & try out making a little jungle scene with it. It seem to be growing even more that way now.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

The plant on the far right side looks like bacopa to me. Your tank looks great! I have that same silk plant. I love it because I can hide my filter and heaters behind it and the fish like to lay in it.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> The plant on the far right side looks like bacopa to me. Your tank looks great! I have that same silk plant. I love it because I can hide my filter and heaters behind it and the fish like to lay in it.


Thank you for letting me know that. I haven't had time to compare it to pics to find out. Well, it's my first bacopa plants then. I went to two different stores & they both had plants like this labeled Wisteria. I thought I was losing my mind until I went home & looked up pics of Wisteria, lol. Funny thing is I can't find wisteria around here now, but I made due with what I had & it seems to be working out. 

I have the silk plant for the same reason. I love it & so do the girls.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I love it!!! It's so green and pretty


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I could very well be wrong, but it doesn't look like any wisteria I've seen. And it looks like the bacopa caroliniana I used to have...


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Jexx, I love all the green. I took the pic at night so all the girls were getting settled in for sleep. So, they weren't out & about in the pic. I can't wait to see your pics after you get your tank set up. Oh & my daughter is only 2, but she already asks her Dad to take her to the fishy store. The first baby betta I got she looked at him tilted her head, folded her little hands like she was praying, & said please get the fishy Daddy. He was defensless! So, home we went with a baby betta.

Tabbie, I pretty sure it's not Wisteria too. I'm going to say bacopa since it looks more like that & I just want to believe I have bacopa since I've never had it before & it's thriving in my tank, lol.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jexx said:


> *Shadyr* your tank is beautiful! I love how tidy it is! But you must post some recent pics. 3 months is waaayyyyy ancient!


Planning is so much fun! As is setup! And the finished tank. Summarize as "I like fish."

Realized I didn't *have* any more recent pictures of the whole thing, so I took a couple last night. Ta-Da!

PS: The big bushy thing in the middle is a water wisteria. I am with everyone else in that the picture above looks like Bacopa. I have a clump too... somewhere in there.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ohhhh, Shadyr, I love your tank! It's so green and pretty! Bet you have a happy fish living in there!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Shady I am in love with your tank. Its beautiful. Your girls live in there with tetras right? It looks like the perfect place for a group of princesses!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> Jexx, I love all the green. I took the pic at night so all the girls were getting settled in for sleep. So, they weren't out & about in the pic. I can't wait to see your pics after you get your tank set up. Oh & my daughter is only 2, but she already asks her Dad to take her to the fishy store. The first baby betta I got she looked at him tilted her head, folded her little hands like she was praying, & said please get the fishy Daddy. He was defensless! So, home we went with a baby betta.
> 
> Tabbie, I pretty sure it's not Wisteria too. I'm going to say bacopa since it looks more like that & I just want to believe I have bacopa since I've never had it before & it's thriving in my tank, lol.


That is soooo sweet!!! My daughter and son love our fishies. My daughter loves to feed and talk to Esmeralda. When I first got Galileo before Christmas, my son who couldn't speak very well at the time called him Cupcake. He still loves Galileo better although now he can say his name. Ever since getting these fish he has really bloomed 

I love all your plants. Do you have any pictures of your fishies?


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Jexx said:


> That is soooo sweet!!! My daughter and son love our fishies. My daughter loves to feed and talk to Esmeralda. When I first got Galileo before Christmas, my son who couldn't speak very well at the time called him Cupcake. He still loves Galileo better although now he can say his name. Ever since getting these fish he has really bloomed
> 
> I love all your plants. Do you have any pictures of your fishies?


I finally found this thread again. I'm still figuring out how to navigate this site, lol. That's awesome about your kids loving the fishies too. It's a great bonding experience for parents & kids. My daughter isn't much of a fur friendly kid, but she loves fish for some reason. 

I have pics of my fish, but I am a mess right now. My ipad charger is still at my mom's house & my phone (which is what I use to take pics & it backs up all the pics to my ipad) keeps dieing within a couple of hours after being charged. When one of them is charged I'll post some pics. Electronics seem to only last a year with me. Apparently, I'm much better with fish. ;-)


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Shady I am in love with your tank. Its beautiful. Your girls live in there with tetras right? It looks like the perfect place for a group of princesses!


Yep. In that picture I can find 8(ish) of my girls, 7 of the tetras, one loach. The kids picked the castle (It's huge!) and I love it too. If we go with the Princess theme, it's the Beasts' castle deep in the wilderness. And getting deeper as the plants fill in


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> Yep. In that picture I can find 8(ish) of my girls, 7 of the tetras, one loach. The kids picked the castle (It's huge!) and I love it too. If we go with the Princess theme, it's the Beasts' castle deep in the wilderness. And getting deeper as the plants fill in


ok I see the tetras. And now I see 5 girls, but where on earth is the Loach? Its like "Where's Waldo" lol.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> I finally found this thread again. I'm still figuring out how to navigate this site, lol. That's awesome about your kids loving the fishies too. It's a great bonding experience for parents & kids. My daughter isn't much of a fur friendly kid, but she loves fish for some reason.
> 
> I have pics of my fish, but I am a mess right now. My ipad charger is still at my mom's house & my phone (which is what I use to take pics & it backs up all the pics to my ipad) keeps dieing within a couple of hours after being charged. When one of them is charged I'll post some pics. Electronics seem to only last a year with me. Apparently, I'm much better with fish. ;-)


My daughter loves the fish more than the furries too. as for your Technology, with your luck you'd better keep it all away from the fish tank and stick to the fish


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jexx said:


> ok I see the tetras. And now I see 5 girls, but where on earth is the Loach? Its like "Where's Waldo" lol.


In front of the castle....you can see his tail wagging as he's digging between the sandstone and the two rocks. They are wigglers...my big fluffy kitty LOVES them.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> In front of the castle....you can see his tail wagging as he's digging between the sandstone and the two rocks. They are wigglers...my big fluffy kitty LOVES them.


oooooh the yellow thing! i've never seen a loach before lol. what kind is he? Sounds cute!


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I finally got my charger & I took these pics today just for you Jexx. It's a pic of what I call the parade of girls. My girls line up to swim through my hand. It's so funny.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's another where they turn around & go back through my hand again.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

omg that is hilarious!!!! I love it! every time i put my hand in my girl's tank she bites me :/


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Jexx said:


> omg that is hilarious!!!! I love it! every time i put my hand in my girl's tank she bites me :/


It all started because of one of my girls I got when she was a tiny baby. I would put my hand in her bowl & she would snuggle into it. After she got bigger & I set up the sorority tank she still came to the top for snuggles. One by one the girls started snuggling my hand too until it turned into them forming a line & taking turns to swim into my hand. Who knew fish could have such good manners as to form a line & wait their turn, lol.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

i love it! it is just so sweet. i wish i wasn't afraid to touch my fish lol. I know they can't hurt me, I think I am worried about them. Maybe one time i'll try it. what are your girls names?


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

So far I only have 2 named. My blue girl I got as a baby was named Baby, lol. It just sort of stuck. The runt that is in my hand in the first pic is Gidget because she little & feisty. I was thinking Lavi for my purplish colored girl, but I can't think of names for my blue CT or my Cambodian CT. 

As you can see I'm not good with names. My male VT is simply named Mr. Fishy, lol.

How's your aquarium planning going? To you get any supplies yet?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is absolutely adorable and hilarious. Made my day. 

It's not good to touch your fish if you are initiating the contact, but if they are willingly interacting with your hands/fingers and you are just staying still, that's fine.


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> I finally got my charger & I took these pics today just for you Jexx. It's a pic of what I call the parade of girls. My girls line up to swim through my hand. It's so funny.





Fishy Mom said:


> Here's another where they turn around & go back through my hand again.


That is awesome! That is my favorite thing ever posted on here. That cracked me up :lol:


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Uh oh, I think my girls are highjacking Jexx's thread, lol.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

oh that is quite all right fishy mom! they are worthy lol.

but since we are all here, I'm thinking I may be able to swing a 20 long after all. If I do go with a 20 long how does this change my plans? Does this increase my options for stocking? what can I put in a 20 long? Also, does anyone here have any experience with taking a female who has been in her own tank and introducing her into a new sorority?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is my 46 gal bowfront there is a male king betta in it, various guppies, various mollys, some platies I believe, barney the 7 inch placo, 2 peacock rainbow fish, 2 turquoise rainbow fish, 2 boesemani rainbow fish, 2 albino corys, and 3 sydontis lace catfish I know tha'ts a mouth full









Here is my 29 gal sorority tank in this tank there is about 12 or so female bettas in their various kinds even a double tail,2 albino corys, 1 spotted cory,1 stingray suckerfish, 2 sydontis lace catfish and a 6 inch rainbow shark named gargamel, he makes a great referee for when the girls try to hold their wwf tryouts








here is the stingray suckerfish cute little guy








I have been trying different kinds of fish and so far I have not had any issues ' well besides one, one of my bettas is really really aggressive I tried giving him a albino cory cat to keep his tank clean, as soon as he saw it he flared up and attacked, good thing I was watching I pulled the cory from his tank and put him in the sorority tank, since this is already pic heavy I wont add another but i have a king who lives with 2 serphe tetras, a black phantom tetra,a spotted cory, and a couple of ghost shrimp


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Jexx said:


> oh that is quite all right fishy mom! they are worthy lol.
> 
> but since we are all here, I'm thinking I may be able to swing a 20 long after all. If I do go with a 20 long how does this change my plans? Does this increase my options for stocking? what can I put in a 20 long? Also, does anyone here have any experience with taking a female who has been in her own tank and introducing her into a new sorority?


 20 gal you can put a bunch of fish in, the general rule of thumb is 1 inch of fish per gallon, so 10 2 inch fish, if you have a ton of plants like my tanks do you can push that number a bit, and to make a sorority with an existing fish is easy enough, get your new tank set up and I would a tleast get all the work done water heated/conditioned and maybe start a cycle or just wait and add fish, some people do a fishless cycle some do it with the fish, to me it doesn't make a difference depends on how much time I have, but get the tank all set up and decorated you will need tons of fake/real plants some little pots and such for them to hide in and so on, just add all the girls at once so no one has established territory in tank, then well sit back and watch, they will establish a pecking order, they will fight and chase each other around, but it should not look like a wwf royal rumble, the big thing is having enough stuff in the tank to break line of sight so one can run away if needed, and watch them for a few hours when first putting them in and keep an eye on them when you can, you can get like a net breeder to put girls in time out if needed, and from that point on if you want to add another just move things around in the tank and float the new girl in the cup she came in for a few hours in the tank so they can all come and see her and she can see them, that's what I have been doing with good sucess


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

ohh and here is a pro tip, if you are wanting fishtanks and such try craigslist and see what people are selling, I got the 29 gal with stand, hood, light, filter, and heater for 100 bucks, the 46 gal bowfront I got from craigslist as well, stand, heater, gravel, canister filter, glass hood, light and about 40 pounds of coral for hardscaping for 180 bucks


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Jexx said:


> oh that is quite all right fishy mom! they are worthy lol.
> 
> but since we are all here, I'm thinking I may be able to swing a 20 long after all. If I do go with a 20 long how does this change my plans? Does this increase my options for stocking? what can I put in a 20 long? Also, does anyone here have any experience with taking a female who has been in her own tank and introducing her into a new sorority?


What was your final fish list for the 15 gallon? I found your comment with the final plant list & quanties you decided on, but I couldn't find your comment with the list fo what fish you decided on. I'm pretty sure it's in this thread somewhere, but I'm working & commenting here at the same time. Good thing I'm self employed, lol.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> What was your final fish list for the 15 gallon? I found your comment with the final plant list & quanties you decided on, but I couldn't find your comment with the list fo what fish you decided on. I'm pretty sure it's in this thread somewhere, but I'm working & commenting here at the same time. Good thing I'm self employed, lol.


hahaha lucky! Its my day off. The kids and I are having a pyjama and Tv day lol.

I was just going to go with 6 cories and 6 female bettas. I didn't really feel any fondness towards any of the other fish that would be suitable for a 15 gallon. I think I may add some more plants to my list. I don't think the plants I had will be enough. I will probably get started on the tank sometime in the next month. I am taking my time with this one. Also, I am kind of updating my 2 existing tanks first. Waiting to put some new silk plants in and get them new adjustable heaters.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

*java fern, anachris, java moss, ambulia, cabomba, ludwigia, hornwort, anubias, wisteria, pennywort, bacopa, some crypts, vals 
*these were all listed as plants that feed off the water column. 
I am thinking (4) bunches of anachris, (2) hornwort, (1) wisteria (do i need soil for this?) (2) bacopa australis, (1) pennywort, (4) anubias, (4) java fern and some java moss. would these quantities stock a 20 long appropriately?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Jexx said:


> *java fern, anachris, java moss, ambulia, cabomba, ludwigia, hornwort, anubias, wisteria, pennywort, bacopa, some crypts, vals
> *these were all listed as plants that feed off the water column.
> I am thinking (4) bunches of anachris, (2) hornwort, (1) wisteria (do i need soil for this?) (2) bacopa australis, (1) pennywort, (4) anubias, (4) java fern and some java moss. would these quantities stock a 20 long appropriately?


That is personal choice, seems to me whenever I am setting up a tank and getting plants I never seem to get enough, but that because I usually find something new and want to add some to all my tanks, and you do not need soil persay but you will need to fertilize if you do not have soil, all of my tanks are going to soil and sand/gravel caps 5 down, 4 to go, and you will need good lighting 6500k bulb is best I dont even want to guess how much I spent on my 29 and 46 gal tanks these last coupe of weeks in plants and fish lol


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Stone said:


> That is personal choice, seems to me whenever I am setting up a tank and getting plants I never seem to get enough, but that because I usually find something new and want to add some to all my tanks, and you do not need soil persay but you will need to fertilize if you do not have soil, all of my tanks are going to soil and sand/gravel caps 5 down, 4 to go, and you will need good lighting 6500k bulb is best I dont even want to guess how much I spent on my 29 and 46 gal tanks these last coupe of weeks in plants and fish lol


My intention is low light plants. these plants were recommended as low light... I was planning to have full spectrum fluorescent lighting. I would like to keep the set up less complicated. I don't mind adding some ferts if necessary but are you saying that if i use soil I won't need to fertilize?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

you can get tubes and those compact bulbs in 6500k without much trouble if you shop around enough they are cheap or not much more than a normal bulb I did try a plant aquarium bulb and it made everything look yellow, so it's not really any more complicated, the NPT tank with soil isn't too hard to do pleanty of members on here do them I am not an expert at them but I know what works for me oldfishlady is the expert on site, wiht a npt its about achieving balance a mini eco system but even I cheat a bit with some fert and c02 to get things rolling


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

yes i read OFL's post on NPT.She provides excellent info! I am not really going for a NPT though.. As I mentioned at the beginning of my post I do intend to have decor and even some silk plants to fill in spaces. I want live plants for the Benefit of the fish and also because I like the look but the plants I am choosing will be low light. Also most of the plants I have chosen get their nutrients from the water column. I want to make sure however that I don't make any mistakes. So with those intentions in mind and the list of plants I have given as well as the tank dimensions (20 long) (originally was going to be 15 which is why i am now reopening my questions. I thought i previously had it all figured out XP) would the list of plants be suitable for low light, sand substrate and would they fill in a 20 long? or do any of the plants I listed need soil and do I need more/ less of the plants listed. I still am intending to have a sorority and 6 cories.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Most of the ones on your list I've grown with a full spectrum light (the ones that came with the aquarium kit), sand, & no fert dosing.

Oh & that mystery plant we were talking about is now growing tops that look like Wisteria. I trimmed some of them & made a little bush out of the trimmings. The trimmings bush looks like wisteria. It is bizarre. The rest now look like half bacopa & half wisteria plant, lol.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> Most of the ones on your list I've grown with a full spectrum light (the ones that came with the aquarium kit), sand, & no fert dosing.


awesome thank you! are there any on my list that you haven't grown in those conditions?



Fishy Mom said:


> Oh & that mystery plant we were talking about is now growing tops that look like Wisteria. I trimmed some of them & made a little bush out of the trimmings. The trimmings bush looks like wisteria. It is bizarre. The rest now look like half bacopa & half wisteria plant, lol.


weird!! although i read somewhere that certain types of wisteria can change their appearance based on growing conditions and age and size. chameleon plant!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

All those plants should do fine with little care, as far as filling out the tank in question, I can't really say if you look at my tanks they are "heavily" planted so I do not think you have enough personally, and when a seller says bunch they could mean 3 stems or 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 I have seen no standard defintion of "bunch" and you are in canada so I can't even suggest a place to order from, because of customs and such other than ebay I have used tricker.com but we also have the southeasts largest place here in knoxville


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

You can also add in mystery snails for additional food cleanup if you're worried about that.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Jexx said:


> awesome thank you! are there any on my list that you haven't grown in those conditions?
> 
> I haven't tried these from your list:
> ambulia, cabomba, ludwigia
> ...


Apparently they can get oblong leaves from colder conditions, but I never saw it first hand before. I looked up pics yesterday of wisteria with oblong leaves & it didn't look like the plants I have. Maybe I got some GMO wisteria. :shock:


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> Apparently they can get oblong leaves from colder conditions, but I never saw it first hand before. I looked up pics yesterday of wisteria with oblong leaves & it didn't look like the plants I have. Maybe I got some GMO wisteria. :shock:


0o0o0o0o0o Million dollar Wisteria! We can rebuild it, make it stronger! :rofl:


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 7, 2013)

Ouick question, would having one male betta in with a mystery snail give the snail enough food? Or should I put him something else in there to eat.?


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

For a 20 long, I'd say start with your 6 cories and 7 betta girls. 

My wisteria seems to be doing OK so far in just gravel with some occasional Leafzone added to water changes. The Hornwort has gone crazy (which is fine, I needed some top layer plant action)

Since you'll have live plants, those usually help with bioload - you might be able to get a couple more girls, but I would start with less, monitor the water quality, and then make that decision.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> For a 20 long, I'd say start with your 6 cories and 7 betta girls.
> 
> My wisteria seems to be doing OK so far in just gravel with some occasional Leafzone added to water changes. The Hornwort has gone crazy (which is fine, I needed some top layer plant action)
> 
> Since you'll have live plants, those usually help with bioload - you might be able to get a couple more girls, but I would start with less, monitor the water quality, and then make that decision.


Thanks  I was thinking, I would plant the tank and cycle it fishless. Then once the tank is cycled I would add the 6 cories. After they have gotten used to the tank then I would add the girls. Do you think thats wise? Should I start with less?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Tootsie said:


> Ouick question, would having one male betta in with a mystery snail give the snail enough food? Or should I put him something else in there to eat.?


Snails need to eat too. Give him some veggies and algae wafers. Snails eat veggie diet.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 7, 2013)

New with the snails, what kind of vegs, carrots, celery,etc.?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Tootsie said:


> New with the snails, what kind of vegs, carrots, celery,etc.?


I do believe carrots sticks, sliced zucchini, cucumber.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you Jexx


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.applesnail.net/

make sure the veggie is soft (i.e blanched in tank water) also they do well on fish food as a diet staple.


----------

